# Native wicks and Rayon



## DoubleD (12/7/15)

Hey guys and gals, I'm looking for some Native wicks and Rayon. Native wicks being the most important. A coil master would be great too.


----------



## Andre (12/7/15)

Come around if you need stock to help you through.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/7/15)

Andre said:


> Come around if you need stock to help you through.




Thanks bud, I should be okay for a month or so but I'm worried about the lack of native wicks in SA. 
Josh from vapemob gave me a little rayon on friday, so far I'm really impressed with it, not sure if it will replace my native wicks but its a hell of alot better than jap cotton  Now I think I should stock up on rayon aswell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/7/15)

On the topic of Native Wick, i dont hear much being said about it
It was all over the forum when it was launched, but has gone fairly quiet
I wonder if people are still using it?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/15)

Silver said:


> On the topic of Native Wick, i dont hear much being said about it
> It was all over the forum when it was launched, but has gone fairly quiet
> I wonder if people are still using it?



It certainly is a little more heat resilient than normal cotton and rayon but I'm not a big fan because to me it just like organic cotton or Koh Gen Doh and I use micro coils (1,5mm) and it's a ***** to thread Native Wicks through such a small hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

